# Happy Fourth of July everybody!



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

:wave: Hello all,
Just wanted to say Happy fourth of july to you all!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

jaggerwild said:


> :wave: Hello all,
> Just wanted to say Happy fourth of july to you all!


PS 73 posts


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

? huh?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Explain the purpose of this thread please :wink:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

carsey said:


> Explain the purpose of this thread please :wink:


 If you would check the date it says july 4th, here in america it's a holiday


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

all the best to all of you,enjoy your celebrations


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

CHEERS!:beerchug:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Oh, Happy Holidays everyone.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Lucky ********! I still had to go to school! Meh!


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks Jagger rightback at you.

Just to add to the explanation, the 4th of July is knowing as Independance Day here in the states. It's a holiday celebrating the signing of the Declaration of Independance.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

mattlock138 said:


> Just to add to the explanation, the 4th of July is knowing as Independance Day here in the states. It's a holiday celebrating the signing of the Declaration of Independance.


Jeez...you'd think they might teach *some* history at school these days...

Happy Independence Day to all our American friends!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Also called Independence Day, so happy 4th of July/ Independence Day!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Joefireline said:


> Lucky ********! I still had to go to school! Meh!


 So I'm guessing thats not Bristol Tennessee huh? :grin:


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

jaggerwild said:


> So I'm guessing thats not Bristol Tennessee huh? :grin:


Heh heh, no. :laugh:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

We don have this in Aus either, anyway happy holidays.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

OK, 
Well I'm close to the Canadian border and they have a holiday for every first Monday in the summer time.
So there is no holiday in Australia at all? Not even in July? I know we have your October fests here, with the beer all the women are so beautiful


----------



## suilian (Jul 4, 2007)

Happy 4th of July to you all from the Solomons. 

Ours is 7th of July though.

Cheers.
Suilian


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

jaggerwild said:


> OK,
> Well I'm close to the Canadian border and they have a holiday for every first Monday in the summer time.
> So there is no holiday in Australia at all? Not even in July? I know we have your October fests here, with the beer all the women are so beautiful



That's a German thing Jagger, not Aussie. Although I think drinking holidays are celebrated worldwide. :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

A bit late in the day, but Happy Independence Day to our ex-colonials across the pond. :wave:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

l:


mattlock138 said:


> That's a German thing Jagger, not Aussie. Although I think drinking holidays are celebrated worldwide. :grin:


OH yeah, well I through a steak on the barbie for ya's:1angel:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

JohnthePilot said:


> A bit late in the day, but Happy Independence Day to our ex-colonials across the pond. :wave:


Nice try John, but nobody seems to have picked you up on that one. :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Glaswegian said:


> Nice try John, but nobody seems to have picked you up on that one. :grin:


I'm amazed I got away with it. :laugh: Now you've drawn attention to it, so I'm going to keep my head down. :grin:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

UMMM,
Yeah that what were celebrating our Independence from you guys
:wave: miss yas!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Happy belated Independence Day to all our American members.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

jaggerwild said:


> UMMM,
> Yeah that what were celebrating our Independence from you guys
> :wave: miss yas!


I'll resist the obvious retort to that. :laugh: Miss you too. :wave:


----------

